# Changes to treatment



## Micg15 (Sep 20, 2016)

Hi
I have a diagnosis of pof and Endo. We were lucky to have success with our first DE cycle 3 years ago and have now just had (I think) a negative cycle with the last 2 Frosties. We want to go again but I’m wondering what went wrong this time. I had a c section with my daughter and scans have commented on adhesions and scarring in my uterus, the transfer was also a little difficult this time as they said my cervix had narrowed and was small.
Has anyone any experiences or advice? Should I go for a hysteroscopy or chance that this cycle failed due to the embryos? It concerns me as no one has ever been completely clear on what’s going on down there and because I was successful with my first de (own eggs never an option because of pof) I’ve not had many investigations. Want to go again ASAP because of age but also obv want the best chance of success

Thanks in advance

X


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

I am sorry to know the cycle was not successful. Unfortunately, IVF does not give you a 100 percent chance for pregnancy. However, the cumulative effect of next full cycles increases the chances of a successful pregnancy. Good luck


----------

